# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  phần mềm toán nè:)

## ananhhoang

em mới biết 1 phần mềm toán đưa link cho các bác chơi thử[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]):
http://tinyurl.com/pctips0347

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

phần mềm này sử dụng làm sao vậy bạn

----------


## hoathachthao

có hường dẫn bằng tiếng việt mà vào xem cho kỹ đi

----------


## dangvanthao

Phần mềm kế toán thường rất khó nếu tự dùng. Cần có nhân viên của công ty viết phần mềm hướng dẫn mới sử dụng được.

----------

